# Where can I find...



## btadlock1 (Feb 18, 2011)

Is there a place to see bell-curve charts for E/M benchmarks that DON'T require purchasing audit software? I thought that kind of information would be published freely, but I sure can't find it. Any tips are appreciated!


----------



## kparkhurst (Feb 22, 2011)

I use the free portion of this site:
http://www.mdtools.com/mdtools/
The color graphs are great - they really make an impact on the providers that I audit.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 22, 2011)

These are the most recent I could locate on CMS.

http://www.cms.gov/MedicareFeeforSvcPartsAB/04_MedicareUtilizationforPartB.asp


----------

